# The Mool Mantar: Sikhi's Blueprint And Roadmap



## Tejwant Singh (Oct 8, 2009)

Before we indulge in the message of the _Mool Mantar_, let's transport ourselves back with the help of the time machine of Sikh history and try to visualize the religious events occurring at that time.

In 1469, when Guru Nanak came into this world, the world was a chaotic place indeed. 

The Roman Catholic Church was being challenged by one of its followers, Martin Luther (1483 - 1546), who was a Christian theologian and Augustinian monk. His teachings inspired the Reformation and deeply influenced the doctrines of Protestantism and a number of other Christian traditions. Luther declared his intolerance for the Roman Church's corruption on Halloween Day in 1517, by nailing his _95 Theses of Contention_ to the Wittenberg church door. 

Galileo (1564-1642) was born in Pisa, Italy on February 15, 1564. His discoveries proved the Copernican system, which states that the Earth and other planets revolve around the Sun. Prior to this, it was held that the universe was geocentric, meaning that the Sun revolved around the Earth. Because of his discovery, which contradicted the doctrines of the Catholic Church, which until 1992 asserted that the Earth is the center of the universe ("Subjective Truth"), Galileo was condemned to indefinite imprisonment, and subsequently confined to his villa until his death in 1642.

 At the time of Guru Nanak, Mughals were the rulers of much of India. Their kingdom spread from Turkey to India. The dynasty was founded by a Chagatai Turkic prince named Babur (reigned 1526–30), who was descended from the Turkic conqueror Timur (Tamerlane) on his father's side and from Chagatai, second son of the Mongol ruler Genghis Khan, on his mother's side. Ousted from his ancestral domain in Central Asia, Babur turned to India to satisfy his appetite for conquest. He raped and massacred thousands, and forcibly converted millions to Islam.

People were being killed because of their belief systems whose "subjective truth" did not match the Islamic (one of the three Semitic religions, Judaism and Christianity being the other two) "Truth" - dogma.

Sikhi is the only religion amongst the six world religions that is not personality-based. Islam (Mohammed), Christianity (Jesus), Judaism (“the Messiah in coming”), Buddhism (Buddha) and Hinduism (Ram, Krishna and many other deities), all had their respective embodiments personified as gods or goddesses or prophets who claimed a direct and special link to the Almighty.

If Sikhi were to be one more religion based on personalities, then Guru Granth Sahib would only have the writings by the Ten Gurus, rather than six Gurus and thirty-one saints from all the other faith systems then known in the land, including Hinduism and Islam. Our Gurus would have been worshipping each other, rather than Ik Oankaar.

If Sikhi was to be based on personalities, then Harmandar Sahib - the most sacred shrine in Sikhdom - would not have four doors to invite all mankind, nor would a Muslim have been invited to lay its foundation stone.

If it were to be based on personalities, we would not have had the "sangat and pangat" concept of breaking bread with everyone and anyone, regardless of hue, creed or faith, in the Guru ka Langar.

If Guru Nanak had tried to create one more personality-based religion and if he had claimed that his was the only way to reach God/Heaven, then he would surely have been seen as a threat to all he met in an already crowded market of dogmas. Guru Nanak felt that what the world needed was a pragmatic approach to life which transmitted compassion and empathy, rather than judgment and punishment; where all are equal and children of the One, irrespective of their belief systems.

 As a result, all claimed him as their own teacher and mentor. 

 In order for the transformation to take place, the world required an extreme makeover, a metamorphosis in its very thought process, a novel way to look at the world through the pragmatic kaleidoscope.
_Ik Oankaar Sat Naam Karta Purakh Nirbhau Nirvair Akaal Murat Ajuni Saibhang- Gur Parsad_. 
  One. Universal. Primal. Name is Truth. Creator and Do-er. Without Fear. Without Hatred. Free from Time. Free from Birth and Death. Self-Existent. By the Guru’s Grace.
  Wow! What beautiful words that changed the face of mankind! Now, let’s try to decipher the value and the importance of these words – the blueprint of Sikhi. The roadmap of the Sikh path.

_Ik Oankaar. _One source of all. 
  God is a personified deity in all the world religions, except in Sikhi. 

_Sat Naam_. Truth is the Name. 
  Other faiths flaunt their respective "subjective truths", claiming them to be "absolutes", irrespective of their contradictory outcomes. For example, Christianity says, if one doesn't believe in Jesus as his/her God/saviour, then the person will end up in Hell and it labels these people nonbelievers. In Islam, Allah is the only God/saviour and only known to Mohammed and if people don't adhere to that, then they are Kafirs and deserve to be killed.

The One is not a deity, but "Relative or Objective Reality" - a concept which is further expanded upon in the first _pauri_ of the _Japji_. 

_Karta Purakh_. Creator and Do-er. 
  We all know that personality-based religions required a personified Deity. At the time when Guru Nanak penned the Mool Mantar, all people believed in a God who was a person. Here in the Mool Mantar, we can see the open-mindedness of Guru Nanak. He spoke the language of the people; in the words that follow, he lists the traits of that Karta Purakh.

_Nirbhau_. Without Fear. 
_Nirvair_. Without Hatred. 
  No enemy. No enmity. No rancor. 
  All other religions are based on some concept of a Hell and Heaven - "subjective truth" packaged as "absolute truth". A Hell and Heaven, I believe, suggest a Karta Purakh who gets angry and vengeful and turns into a punisher. Some describe it as a "carrot and stick" approach.

Guru Nanak says that Karta Purakh neither fears nor needs to be feared. How can one be afraid of a Friend and Lover, as the One is depicted in the Guru Granth? Fear is darkness; Love is light. Fear breeds repression and submission; Love breeds freedom. Fear makes us cringe; Love makes us open our arms. Fear breeds rebellion; Love creates harmony. Fear is shackles; Love is the Five _Kakaars_. 

As Guru Gobind Singh said: _Jin prem keeyo, tin hee prabh paayo_. “Only those who have loved are capable of attaining God!” 
  Ergo: there is neither a hell down below nor a heaven up above. 

_Akaal Murat_. Free from Time. 
  What kind of timelessness? 

_Ajuni. Saibhang._ Free from Birth and Death. Self-existent. 
  Thus Ik Oankaar has no form, no gender. Only Creative Energy, Truth by Name: "the Relative/Objective Reality". 

_Gur Parsad_. By the Guru's grace. 
  The One is experienced through the grace of the Guru, the Teacher. To lead us where? 

  To _Jap!_ 
  Contemplation. Meditation. _Simran_. 

_aad sach jugaad sach_ 
_hai bhee sach Nanak hosee bhee sach_. ||1|| 
  True In The Primal Beginning. True Throughout The Ages. 
  True Here and Now. O Nanak, Forever And Ever True. ||1|| 
  Truth – the Relative/Objective Reality is very fluid. In other words, according to Sikhi, there is no absolute truth, but Truth itself is absolute.

  Need we say more? 
  Now it is for an individual to decide whether Sikhi is a dogmatic religion, a belief system or a pragmatic way of life.


----------



## seeker3k (Oct 11, 2009)

Gur Parsad. By the Guru's grace. 
The One is experienced through the grace of the Guru, the Teacher
This shabad is the contrdiction. If that is true as you cliam then who was the guru of Nanak? Dont tell me that he did not need guru. If he did not need guru then why do we?

Ik Oankaar is not what you say. As now it is writen in gurmukhi lipi. At the time of guru nanak there was no gurmukhi. Nanak could not have wtiten it as it is now. Nanak called God as karta pukh. putkh is man (male). Man is king so he must be stiing some where on a throan to govern this universe. Is the image you have of god, is it the basis of Sikhism?. The hubble telscope too the pictures of the space to 1.5 billion light years away. No one found purkh,man any where in the space. Where is this pukh is sitting. woh deke par nadar na ai. This just and idea that dont hold water. You gave the refance of Galileo. Where in granth it say the earth is round and revolve around the sun? No where.Some Sikhs say Nanak was a scientist. He was no where close to be scientist.

He wrote in poetic language what he saw. I am not saying he wrote wrong. Lot of his writing make sense and we should live acording to it but to woship him. He did not wanted what we are doing now.

I am not trying to insult any Sikh I say as I see it Dont worship the dead. As for the guru granth is our guru. Why we only celebrate few of gurus gurpurb and not any of the other sants? Why are they called sant bhagats not gurus. That is the thing that driving the wedge in sikhism. Other caste people are braking away from sikhi.


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 11, 2009)

seeker3k ji

It is true that    *ਪੁਰਖੁ   purakhu*   is a noun in the masculine gender, and literally translated means "man." However, in the context of the Mul Mantar it conveys the meaning of eternal spirit that abides in all things. It comes from the Sanskrit:  _*purusha (purusa)*_ [purush]: man; spirit, soul; applied sometimes to God as the living principle*; the Self which abides in the heart of all things    (Self-discovery portal, Sanskrit Glossary)*

Please forgive my intrusion as I am aware that at times I irritate you.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 12, 2009)

The Purakh has an "aunkad" under the KH..meaning it is a PROPER NOUN..according to Gurbani Grammar.

It is an misconception that there was no "Gurmukhi" at the time of Guru nanak...the Punjabi Script predates even Sheikh Farid of 13th Century. Its an ancient script.

The EK Oangkaar is NOT a SCRIPT/LIPI..its a SYMBOL unique and different and particular ONLY to Gurmatt. Guur Ji could have written it in LETTERS..as EK OANGKAAR...but He didnt..he used the Numeral One and the Open ended Oorra...which together form a SYMBOL.


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 12, 2009)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> The Purakh has an "aunkad" under the KH..meaning it is a PROPER NOUN..according to Gurbani Grammar.
> 
> It is an misconception that there was no "Gurmukhi" at the time of Guru nanak...the Punjabi Script predates even Sheikh Farid of 13th Century. Its an ancient script.
> 
> .



This is one piece of a long standing puzzle for me and it clears a lot of mystery up. One little diacritical mark answers big questions. Thanks.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 12, 2009)

Narayan Jyot kaur Ji,
Gurfateh.

The GURU SAHIBS..are the ones who constructed the UNIQUE GRAMMAR for their WRITINGS. This is called unique because this Grammar and also in addition.... certain akhars, half akhars etc are ONLY used in Gurbani. PUNJABI has its own Grammar. So although BOTH share the script, GURBANI is UNIQUE in its own way. This is why the "script" used to write GURBANI is called GURMUKHI..From the Gurus MUKH. People misunderstood this and began to claim that the "Script" is gurus mukh...and NOW when its clear that this SCRIPT is actually so ancient..that claim falls flat. The Truth is that Gurbani, Its Grammar and its additional Akhars are "GURU MUKH CREATED"......the rest of the script was adapted by Guru Ji from a pre-existing script.

2. Sadly ALL the so called "Brahmgynais" with all their Naam kamaii and all that NEVER even dreamed that such a thing as "gurbani Grammar" existed. These people contineud to just DISMISS the additional Aunkads and siharees..as "they are JUST THERE..PRONOUNCE GURBANI as it is written..thats ALL"...what a travesty. the Grammar Indicators are NOT for "pronounciation"...they are INDICATORS..IDENTIFIERS..

3. Bhai Sahib Bhai Randheer Singh Ji of the AKJ was one person who during his long jail terms and doing intense Gurbani study hit upon the Unique Gurbani Grammar..and wrote books on Gurbani Grammar. Once while doing paath he suddenly hit upon the THREE versions of the word Kar....one with siharee and another with aunkad and one with neither. He then realsied that one meant Kar..HANDS..as in Doi KAR jorr karun ardass...another Kar (i) with Siharee is NOT to be pronounced kareh but as Kar but the siharee emans its a VERB...to DO..as in DO WORK...kaam kar..and the third variation with aunkad under the R is to indicate Proper Noun TAX...as in Gaoo brahman ko kar lavoh. Similarly Nanak has three variations..all for different ways of using Nanak !!

4. BUT it was left to Professor Sahib Singh Ji of SGGS Darpan Fame, to do a really THOROUGH STUDY of Gurbani Grammar, compare it to contemporary grammars of sanskrit, Punjabi, F{censored}e, etc etc and come out with the Authoritative GURBANI VIAKARAN..Gurbani Grammar Primer. Various "puzzles" then began to fall into palce...and even the Brahmgyanis were FORCED to ADMIT that certian siharees and aunkads are not for "pronounciation purposes" BUT for Grammatical indicators...identifiers of Gender, Proper NOUNS, adjectives. adverbs etc etc.

The Most common ronounciation..mistake these people drummed into everyone was the Word SHAH (U)..coming just before the BHOG sloks of Guru teg Bahadur Ji...the word is SIR shahn de SHAH(U)..Meaning the GREATEST of all SHAHS..the PROPER NOUN SHAH..the CREATOR !! But these pronunciation freaks insisted the AUNKAD is to make the sound of SHAH as SHAHO !! The argument that the word "shaho" is a NONSENSE WORD with no meaning and no effect on them..they Insisted..its written..so it should be spoken...who cares what it means..are you cleverer than the Guru ?? THUS even today many pathees Proudly begin the Bhog sloks with Sir shahan de SHAHOOOOOOOOOO !! they think the LONGER the OOOOOOOOOOOOO the more PURISTS they are..really pronouncing Gurbani as the Guru intended !!! even if its sheer NONSENSE word....:crazy::crazy:


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 12, 2009)

Gyani ji

The story unfolds and becomes even more fascinating. The PURISTS you speak of--- Are the Damdami -- who are said to represent the pinnacle of perfection with respect to pronunciation -- making some of these mistakes?  I am really curious about these issues because they have grammatical importance, but they also shed light on some basic religious tenets.

If  SHAH(U) is correct and not SHAHoooooooo (heh heh) or     *ਪੁਰਖੁ   purakhu *with the aunkad *ਪੁਰਖੁ *is signifying a proper noun, then IMHO it makes it very *difficult to argue* that Sikhism is *not* *"theistic." * I continue to wonder why Guru Nanak, in variations of "Kehu Nanaak," ... is saying thudhh, thoo, thuddhano, thaeree,  all those grammatical forms of "you" if he is not holding in mind a concept of the satguru that is theist, i.e., Godly, in nature. Not in the sense of deity or devta -- but in the sense of Almighty, beyond even cosmic energy itself. The use of the aunkad in  *ਪੁਰਖੁ *would suggest that he is.Let me know. Thanks


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Oct 12, 2009)

Seeker3K,

Guru Fateh.

You write:



> Gur Parsad. By the Guru's grace.
> The One is experienced through the grace of the Guru, the Teacher
> This shabad is the contrdiction. If that is true as you cliam then who was the guru of Nanak? Dont tell me that he did not need guru. If he did not need guru then why do we?



Guru Nanak's teacher was Ik Ong Kaar. Guru Nanak was a visionary. He founded the connection with Ik Ong Kaar that lots of us do not for our entire lives. A teacher does not have to be a person per se. The WOW! and the AWE! factor we are surrounded by is also a teacher. Any thought that makes us breed goodness within becomes our teacher. So, please do not make your thought process a parochial thing. Sikhi is about opening our minds and becoming open-minded.



> Ik Oankaar is not what you say. As now it is writen in gurmukhi lipi. At the time of guru nanak there was no gurmukhi. Nanak could not have wtiten it as it is now.



Pardon my ignorance but I have no idea what you are trying to say above. Please elaborate your thought so I can grasp what your point is. Secondly, as mentioned by Gyani ji in his post, Gurmukhi lipi did exist long before Guru Nanak so that makes your other point mute.



> Nanak called God as karta pukh. putkh is man (male). Man is king so he must be stiing some where on a throan to govern this universe. Is the image you have of god, is it the basis of Sikhism?. The hubble telscope too the pictures of the space to 1.5 billion light years away. No one found purkh,man any where in the space. Where is this pukh is sitting. woh deke par nadar na ai. This just and idea that dont hold water.




Either you did not read my post properly, or you did not understand it. I would suggest that you re-read it and ask me specific questions.I never claimed what you are claiming above in the essay.



> You gave the refance of Galileo. Where in granth it say the earth is round and revolve around the sun? No where.Some Sikhs say Nanak was a scientist. He was no where close to be scientist.



Once again, re - read the post and the first paragraph. You are jumping to conclusions without reading why Galileo was mentioned.



> He wrote in poetic language what he saw. I am not saying he wrote wrong. Lot of his writing make sense and we should live acording to it but to woship him. He did not wanted what we are doing now.



Who are you talking about here? Who said to worship whom in the essay? Sikhs seek Ik Ong Kaar. Others worship Idols



> I am not trying to insult any Sikh I say as I see it Dont worship the dead.



Once again, who is asking whom to worship the dead in the essay? Are you sure you have read the essay?



> As for the guru granth is our guru. Why we only celebrate few of gurus gurpurb and not any of the other sants? Why are they called sant bhagats not gurus. That is the thing that driving the wedge in sikhism. Other caste people are braking away from sikhi.



The more I read your post, the less it makes sense to me and please forgive my ignorance but it seems that your post has nothing to do with this thread. Please re- read it again and show me in particular sentences what you really mean the way I have done with your post.

Thanks & Regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## seeker3k (Oct 12, 2009)

Tejwant Singh said:


> Seeker3K,
> 
> Guru Fateh.
> 
> ...


 

What I write do make any sense to those have preconceived ideas.
Can any one show me any writing of Nanak or any other before him that were written in gurmukhi? You can claim the gurmukhi was there before Nanak, but there is no proof. There no actual writing of Nanak any where. How do we know the writings are Nanak’s. If you can not prove it by any predated gurmukhi writing then there is no point in the discussion. You can keep on believing what you believe.
Ek ong kar is a symbol as you say  which look like aum of Hindu’s mantra. The yogis use to give this manter to only Brahmin not to lower cast people. That’s when Nanak said aum is for every one not just for the Brahman. Nanak said ek aum and we made it ek ong kar.
One who write poet knows what it mean. Other can only guess it may not be right meaning. Who wrote the bani is not here to tell what it means. By the way  bani is what we say even when we swear it is called bad bani. When Tejwant Singh speak it is his bani. The one we accept guru it is guru’s bani. There is nothing sacred about the word bani.

You say nanak’s guru was ek ong kar then which guru blessed him. Why Nanak say it will be by gurparsad. Was Nanak misleading us? It is written over and over that only the satguru can give us the shabad that will give us the moksh. Why Nanak did not say just think of ek ong kar then you will be saved. Then the question is why do we worship the book and accept the book our guru? This total contradiction what Nanak said.. We have to make our mind what we want to believe.

You also said about brahgiani. The brahm is one of Hindu devta. As I understood in Sikhism there are no devtas. Why are we calling some of our Sikhs brahmgiani? Meaning one who knows and merge in brahma is brahmgiani.

Nanak tried his best to free us but we keep on getting deep and deep in the hole.

Person make his based on the one he thinks knows. But that one also makes his belief on some one before him. It keep on going no one really try to know what is reality. If some one try to wake them up then they started to accuse him of all sort of things. We are very good to question others but what we need to do is to question our own beliefs.
Why do we believe what we believe? 
No one should question what the Sikhs are doing. One who does he should be eliminated 

Good luck in what you believe. We are good only if we can prove others are bad. No one can change any one. Only he himself has to realize the Truth


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Mar 8, 2012)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> seeker3k ji
> 
> It is true that *ਪੁਰਖੁ purakhu* is a noun in the masculine gender, and literally translated means "man." However, in the context of the Mul Mantar it conveys the meaning of eternal spirit that abides in all things. It comes from the Sanskrit: _*purusha (purusa)*_ [purush]: man; spirit, soul; applied sometimes to God as the living principle*; the Self which abides in the heart of all things (Self-discovery portal, Sanskrit Glossary)*
> 
> Please forgive my intrusion as I am aware that at times I irritate you.


 
It is important to consder a fact that there is a word "PURAKH" too in Gurbanee which is without Aukad under its last letter kh.
If the word with AUKD matra under kh is Noun ..then what should be the grammar of the same word without AUKAD.?

Moreover it is not necessary that if a word is with matra of Aukad this is NOUN for MALE Gender only...the same can be NOUN for FEMALE Gender too.
Here lies the real understanding of the grammar of words.

Therefore correct understanding of Gurbanee grammar is vital for getting the true message from SGGS.

Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Mar 8, 2012)

It is surprining to note that till date we are not comfimed as to what should be the actual pronunciation for the Numerical Number One of the SYMBOL.
Many believe it should be pronounced as "IK" and many others believe it as "EK"
Why we are living under confusion for this? Unless we have common one understanding about this I dont think we can understand the message of Gurbanee the way GuRu is saying.
For knowing correct pronunciation of Numerical Number one we should always consider and take guidance from SGGS.
Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Mar 30, 2020)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Narayan Jyot kaur Ji,
> Gurfateh.
> 
> The GURU SAHIBS..are the ones who constructed the UNIQUE GRAMMAR for their WRITINGS. This is called unique because this Grammar and also in addition.... certain akhars, half akhars etc are ONLY used in Gurbani. PUNJABI has its own Grammar. So although BOTH share the script, GURBANI is UNIQUE in its own way. This is why the "script" used to write GURBANI is called GURMUKHI..From the Gurus MUKH. People misunderstood this and began to claim that the "Script" is gurus mukh...and NOW when its clear that this SCRIPT is actually so ancient..that claim falls flat. The Truth is that Gurbani, Its Grammar and its additional Akhars are "GURU MUKH CREATED"......the rest of the script was adapted by Guru Ji from a pre-existing script.
> ...


 
Most of us are there who outrightly reject the role of any grammar in understanding of Gurbanee. We have rather elliminated the consideration of matra AUKAD and Sihai in particular for interpretation of Gurbanee.
In this respect your para 2 of your message is worth considering.
Do we really interprate Gurbanee giving consideration to the matra AUKAD and Sihari you yourself would say..NO.
This is a major bottleneck in our understanding.and because of this we see all variations of interpretation from person to person and we never get a unified understanding about the messages from Gurbanee.
The day we all star interpretation of Gurbanee as per grammatical indications you will see our understanding will become one and Same irrespective who is interprating. And then there will be no possibility of intrusions by persons not familiar with langugae of SGGS.
This is the only way we can maintain out identity of Unique Sikh Philosophy. 
Prakash.s.Bagga


----------



## ravneet_sb (Mar 30, 2020)

prakash.s.bagga said:


> It is surprining to note that till date we are not comfimed as to what should be the actual pronunciation for the Numerical Number One of the SYMBOL.
> Many believe it should be pronounced as "IK" and many others believe it as "EK"
> Why we are living under confusion for this? Unless we have common one understanding about this I dont think we can understand the message of Gurbanee the way GuRu is saying.
> For knowing correct pronunciation of Numerical Number one we should always consider and take guidance from SGGS.
> Prakash.S.Bagga


Sat Sri Akaal,

Ik or Ek objectively or by essence its same. Connect to objective learning, transliteration difference  will be there. 
Is there objective difference ie is in essence.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## ravneet_sb (Mar 31, 2020)

Focus on Shabad Gur Parsad,

It's not GuruuAs abstract teacher or connect
It's not Guru As human teacher or connect 

Its Gur ie Skill or Awareness or Experential Awakening on Inner Awareness. 

It's not be external person or through sense learning.

Gur is not person or personal. 
Parsad Blessing by Nature  Not relates to physical taste.  

There is no personified GURU.   Its inner connect.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## ravneet_sb (Mar 31, 2020)

Before Mind learns understand How mind Learns.

Sense Learning is connecting to books visuals touch taste smell etc.

Are there other ways

Refer Focus on Shabad Anhad. 

1. Realizing internal.wareness.  Millions of terabytes stored within

2. Experiencing Nature through senses and getting there inner experience by way of actions.

And making expression in form of words and writting for use to next one.

The latter ways have no personified GURU, but GUR ie guiding principle to learn from.Nature.


----------



## ravneet_sb (Mar 31, 2020)

Sat Sri Akaal,

Mool Mantra,  Before Mind Learns ONE learns the basic or root principles for re search of Internal TRUTH.

1st Principle is ONE to search ONE, there will be no duality of thought, that is root principle.
GOD is ONE,
TRUTH is ONE, mon DUAL.
Like Yes or No Darkness or Light. In between is journey.

That TRUTH is in Word form

That TRUTH is governing all. Ie Applicable to all.

It dispell FEAR.(Man made dogmatic and disillusioned fears by religious and intellactual society)

It dispels ENEMITY. (Of man made religion, politics, caste, creed, racism etc)

Its Everlasting not to particular ERA or TIME

Its basic, which can not Born or Die

It's not from PERSON but personified connect.

And is blessing to all by Nature.

This is basic principle or a philosphy stone to understand the concepts while reading and comprehending Gurus Bani.

It is TRUTH forever.

This if followed by JAP  ie How to SEEK.

Before Mind Learns Understand How Mind Learns.

In 38 steps....... JAP translation.



Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh.


----------

